# Can't install kali linux on Windows 10



## anarchy0x (Jan 20, 2021)

Getting Error: failed to copy d:\ to c:\win32-loader/linux when trying to install kali linux from WIndows 10, my laptop is amd ryzen 5 3550h.
Thanks


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jan 20, 2021)

Are you installing by making a live USB and then booting from it? If such is the case, there is no chance of such errors.


----------



## anarchy0x (Jan 21, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> Are you installing by making a live USB and then booting from it? If such is the case, there is no chance of such errors.


No, I was installing directly from windows, can't it be done that way?


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jan 21, 2021)

It can be done, but doing the other way is better.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 21, 2021)

You mean you are installing it using WSL? I think it installs directly from the Windows Store in that case.

If you want to make a bootable USB from the ISO to install directly on your machine, then use a tools such as rufus.


----------



## anarchy0x (Jan 22, 2021)

Desmond David said:


> You mean you are installing it using WSL? I think it installs directly from the Windows Store in that case.
> 
> If you want to make a bootable USB from the ISO to install directly on your machine, then use a tools such as rufus.



No, not WSL but directly from Windows 10


----------



## Desmond (Jan 22, 2021)

anarchy0x said:


> No, not WSL but directly from Windows 10


I don't think that's possible. I think it would be best if you use a bootable USB and dual boot with Windows. That is not only recommended but also the safest way to install.


----------



## patkim (Jan 22, 2021)

@anarchy0x

What version did you download? Kali 2020.4?
Did you verify the hash of the ISO as well as the hash of the setup.exe or win32-loader.exe whatever therein to confirm its integrity after download?
It could be that the setup exe therein is corrupt.
Try copying a few files from the mounted ISO/DVD/pen drive to C:\win32-loader folder (just to test) and see if it manually copies well or not?
Disable all antivirus on your Windows. Try running setup as admin.
Alternatively try an earlier version of Kali installer ISO. The setup therein might just work well on Windows.
Also this method of installing from Windows by running setup  might have its own set of challenges w.r.t. Legacy vs UEFI boot. It’s more suited for Legacy boot.
What is the boot mode (Legacy MBR or UEFI GPT) in which your existing Windows 10 is installed?

Is there any specific reason why you want to stick to this Windows installer method?

Are you going to use Kali for penetration testing? If you have a compatible USB WiFi adapter, then installing Kali in Virtual Machine on Windows 10 host  is also another option for you.


----------



## Willjoe (Aug 31, 2022)

There can be a wide variety of reasons for a Kali Linux installation to fail. This could include issues such as a corrupt or incomplete ISO download, not enough disk space on the target machine, etc. The following article will give you some pointers on what to look for when your Kali Linux installation has failed.


Regards,
Will


----------

